# Rlt 13



## ESL

Well, it's arrived. Perhaps one of the most unusual watches to be discussed and then finally made, by RLT Watch Company, England.

The "One Handed Watch"

Or, *RLT 13*, in the RLT series of exceptional timepieces. This is also my my first "true" RLT wristwatch, although I have purchased from Roy before. So I am very pleased to own it, and share the experience that many others have had on this forum, of owning an RLT Original.

This is an "out of the box" experience, - as it arrived today, and on the wrist now - so only first impressions for now.

*CASE*

This is the same case as the RLT 12 which is Stainless Steel, a nice 40mm dia (43 over the crown) and 20mm lug width. the sides and tops of the lugs are nicely brushed and the crystal retaining ring is brightly polished. I had not appreciated how nice this case is from the photos I had seen before, but it it really is well done. Its very "Omega-esque" in that the lugs have a similar curved finish where they turn to meet the case. The insides of these "bevels" remains highly polished so they contrast nicely with the brushed tops of the lugs.

*STRAP*

One of the oiled leather variety, in this case brown. It looks almost antique and really suits this watch, I can't see me changing it. The oiled leather straps are very comfortable and terrific value for the money. Fitted with a heavy SS buckle, what more can you say.

*THE ONE HANDED WATCH*

You have waited long enough - Here it is:










As can be seen, this is immediately striking and altogether different than many will be used to. Indeed, you may already be thinking "How on earth do you tell the time on that?" It's actually very simple after you get used to it, and getting used to it took me about 5 minutes.

"The One Hand" is a normal 12 hour hand. Midway between each hour mark is the 30 minute mark, and midway between these, are the 15 minute marks. Finally, there are two smaller marks between each of these, representing 5 minute intervals. In the example above, it is very nearly 1:15. For the vast majority of us, this will be enough. How many times have you asked someone the time and heard the reply "Nearly quarter past 1." Now you can say this with confidence. After all: how many times do we really need to know that it is 1:14 and 32 seconds? Not very many! This is a watch that works the same way most of us do anyway.

*Now when you are asked to be somewhere for about quarter-past 1, you can do - WITH STYLE!*

The hand is blued steel: almost black straight on, but pleasingly deep metallic blue in the right light. I have tried to capture this is the photos.

*MOVEMENT*

Pretty standard automatic workhorse, but swiss reliability is guaranteed with a 25 Jewel Automatic Wind ETA 2824-2 with quick set date fitted. Nicely visible via mineral glass view case-back, with a rotor engraved in olde English script "*RLT*" A nice touch.

*DIAL*

One of the nicest things for me though, is the dial. Described as "white" it is actually not a full on white (even though that's how it looks in the photos), but more of a vellum or high quality parchment colour, and it has the same sort of matt texture to it, VERY nice indeed. Markings are black and very crisp, ensuring that the fine pointed "Leaf" hand can accurately indicate the correct time index - very important on this watch.

And finally. the wording. Very small, very discreet, but speaking volumes.

RLT Watch Co,

ENGLAND

What better thing to see on a wristwatch? I Hope you enjoyed reading this.


----------



## Roy

Glad you like it George.









Great review by the way, thank you.


----------



## Mal52

George

Great review..great pics of a beautiful looking watch.









Roy

Superb work as usual.









Cheers Mal


----------



## Roy

Thank You Mal.


----------



## namaste

Great pictures and good review George. No boiled eggs I guess huh?









Congrats to the father of the watch too Roy! Love the case.


----------



## JasonG

ARGGHH!

This is another style of watch I really like!

OK then Roy, how do I get one of these?









Also, will you consider a 24hr, one-hand watch?









ttfn

JasonG


----------



## Roy

JasonG said:


> OK then Roy, how do I get one of these?


Hello Jason,

here's how you do it.

1 : Tell me to make you one.

2 : Wait a few days

3 : Show me the money









The price is Â£125 + postage.

There are no plans to make a 24 hour one at this time.

Cheers


----------



## Stan

Goerge,

Brilliant review and darned good pictutes. It looks abosolutely stunning in the flesh.

Roy,

Another great idea, well executed.


----------



## pg tips

ESL said:


> The hand is blued steel: almost black straight on, but pleasingly deep metallic blue in the right light. I have tried to capture this is the photos.


 You certainly did, fantastic review and pictures. I never though I'd want one but I do now!


----------



## ESL

Thanks for the kind comments guys.

I must admit PG, I was not _really_ sure myself, until I saw it in the flesh. The case is outstanding, you could easily make a very good Omega Railmaster homage using it. (Not that I'm hinting of course







) and that dial! Whenever I glance at it, as you do (often) with a new watch, I am reminded more often than not of some sort of measuring display: like it's a steam -guage or something.

As for boiled eggs: 5 minute eggs are a doddle







and if you stopped cooking just before a five minute marker, you could get a passable 3-4 minute egg.


----------



## ron

I really like that









Great review and pics George









Interesting it can tell time down to the nearest 5 mins - I didn't think it would be that precise, but I agree with the point you make about "how many times do we really need to know that it is 1:14 and 32 seconds?". This is true.

Nice one Roy


----------



## Gordon

Can't resist! After reading the above excellent review and seeing the "Moon blued steel hand" I'm smitten







. Just placed my order.

Great looking watch Roy!


----------



## Roy

Gordon said:


> Can't resist! After reading the above excellent review and seeing the "Moon blued steel hand" I'm smitten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just placed my order.
> 
> Great looking watch Roy!


 Very good choice Gordon, I like the moon hand too.

Just so you know how rare it will be , I have only made three pieces of this watch with a moon hand.


----------



## Gordon

Rlt13 waiting for me when I got home from work









Cheers Roy! I like it!!!


----------



## Roy

Thank you Gordon,


----------



## jasonm

I just re-read this review linked from Roys web site









I cant believe it was 2004 when George wrote this!!









I think Im gonna get me one of these beautys


----------



## mach 0.0013137

jasonm said:


> I just re-read this review linked from Roys web site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant believe it was 2004 when George wrote this!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Im gonna get me one of these beautys


They are excellent watches Jase, IMHO even better now undated and at Â£125 a real bargain









The silver on black is my personal favourite, very classy


----------



## alfinson

Iâ€™ve just placed an order on one of these beautiful pieces. For the last couple of months Iâ€™ve been on and off about this watch, but when Roy told me he could do the changes I wanted I couldn't do anything else than to order one!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

alfinson said:


> Iâ€™ve just placed an order on one of these beautiful pieces. For the last couple of months Iâ€™ve been on and off about this watch, but when Roy told me he could do the changes I wanted I couldn't do anything else than to order one!


Mine started off white, dated with black numbers and a blued hand then it changed to black dated with white numbers with an added yellow second hand now it`s black undated with silver numbers and hands


----------



## alfinson

mach 0.0013137 said:


> alfinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iâ€™ve just placed an order on one of these beautiful pieces. For the last couple of months Iâ€™ve been on and off about this watch, but when Roy told me he could do the changes I wanted I couldn't do anything else than to order one!
> 
> 
> 
> Mine started off white, dated with black numbers and a blued hand then it changed to black dated with white numbers with an added yellow second hand now it`s black undated with silver numbers and hands
Click to expand...

That RLT13 sure have had a great life  Roy will be making a white undated with blue hands for me...in about a month, can hardly wait!

Although I haven't bought every watch Roy have made, twice, so I won't have the privilege to change the look of my RLT13 every week like some other people here on the forum


----------



## alfinson

alfinson said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alfinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iâ€™ve just placed an order on one of these beautiful pieces. For the last couple of months Iâ€™ve been on and off about this watch, but when Roy told me he could do the changes I wanted I couldn't do anything else than to order one!
> 
> 
> 
> Mine started off white, dated with black numbers and a blued hand then it changed to black dated with white numbers with an added yellow second hand now it`s black undated with silver numbers and hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That RLT13 sure have had a great life  Roy will be making a white undated with blue hands for me...in about a month, can hardly wait!
> 
> Although I haven't bought every watch Roy have made, twice, so I won't have the privilege to change the look of my RLT13 every week like some other people here on the forum
Click to expand...

And today it finally arrived, and I couldn't be happier! The size is perfect, the quality seems outstanding for its price and the included strap is comfortable directly out of the box!


----------



## Roy

Very nice and its the only one. At the moment.


----------



## jasonm

I like that very much


----------



## PhilM

Nice one







I do like those blue hands or in the case of the RLT 13 hand









Another example of Roy's great service


----------



## Nalu

jasonm said:


> I like that very much


Yessir!


----------



## SharkBike

It was the RLT 13 that first drew me to RLT and this forum. One day, many moons ago, I was wondering if there was such a thing as a one-handed watch. I figured it might make for a great "weekend" watch, when you really don't care exactly what time it is...when having a rough idea is good enough. So, I did some searching and stumbled upon this place.

My typical daily attire here in Florida is a t-shirt or Hawaiian shirt, shorts, and flip-flops. So, the trouble I had using the 13 for the desired purpose was the strap. The original oiled brown is simply too "nice", and the other spares I had didn't really work either.










So, I tried a navy NATO...still not right. It's not a military watch, so the combo looks a bit odd to me.



















Then, last weekend I managed to fit a tan strap that came with my RLT 4. The color is just right, and the extra thickness gives the 13 a lot more presence.



















I think I've finally found the perfect match for a pair of flip-flops.


----------



## nursegladys

I now have Mac's silver RLT 13, it came on a rubber deployment which didn't fit, so I bought a Watchadoo combo.










It is partly brushed and partly polished which suits this watch in particular, with everything being silver.

I'm very fond of this watch


----------



## mach 0.0013137

nursegladys said:


> I now have Mac's silver RLT 13, it came on a rubber deployment which didn't fit, so I bought a Watchadoo combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is partly brushed and partly polished which suits this watch in particular, with everything being silver.
> 
> I'm very fond of this watch


I was trying to remember who had that off me, very nice looking it is too


----------



## nursegladys

Twas me Mac, and its a keeper, my sorta size


----------



## equis

thanks


----------



## SharkBike

UPDATE: I now have a beautiful Toshi leather strap for the RLT 13...





































I absolutely love it. :thumbup:


----------



## SharkBike




----------



## jasonm

Looking good there Rich, suits it well.....


----------



## SharkBike

jasonm said:


> Looking good there Rich, suits it well.....


 :yes:

Can't believe the softness of the leather...very nice.

Toshi ought to speak with Roy about becoming the official RLT strap supplier...seriously.


----------



## jasonm

Roy? :huh:

Who? :blink:

h34r:


----------



## SharkBike

A couple more pics of one of Roy's best...



















Anybody else want to show off their one-hander? :rltb:


----------



## Paul Jones

Great review (thanks for bumping it) and an amazing watch.

I'd seen it on the site but thought "what sort of fool would want that?". Now I know, its me.

Great photos.

Paul


----------



## gaz64

Paul Jones said:


> Great review (thanks for bumping it) and an amazing watch.
> 
> I'd seen it on the site but thought "what sort of fool would want that?". Now I know, its me.
> 
> Great photos.
> 
> Paul


Just waiting on one myself looks like I need a toshi as well.

And it looks like I will have to order a second as my daughter likes it.


----------



## gaz64

Paul Kindly parted with his Date version with the white dial. I had the current non date version with the black dail but It (I feel) lacks the presence of the white Dial date version.

Roy Can you offer both versions as new?


----------



## Jack83

Hi, i really like the look of the 13... as mentioned above, i'd really like a white dial date version if possible... really nice looking watch, very simple and just the right size (judging from the photos). Think the price has gone up since the original post though? ... fair enough!


----------



## gaz64

Currently I think their are black and silver dials, there may be another colour but I`m not sure. All are non date I have a black non date version and am about to order a silver non date for my daughter


----------



## Jack83

you're clearly a fan Gaz... and your daughter's very lucky :yes: ... think i might hang around to see if the date version revives itself


----------



## gaz64

Jack83 said:


> you're clearly a fan Gaz... and your daughter's very lucky :yes: ... think i might hang around to see if the date version revives itself


I am campaigning for it


----------



## Stibble

Ack ! new restrictions on less than 50 posters have got me. 30 posts. Have bought and sold here previously just dont have time to chat much. Now there's the first RLT13 in ages and I cant even reply let alone PM. Wahhhhhhhhh !


----------



## gaz64

Stibble said:


> Ack ! new restrictions on less than 50 posters have got me. 30 posts. Have bought and sold here previously just dont have time to chat much. Now there's the first RLT13 in ages and I cant even reply let alone PM. Wahhhhhhhhh !


If your interested email [email protected] wouldn't want you disappointed


----------



## Stibble

You're a star Gaz !


----------



## image_doctor

Elegant, simplicity itself!


----------



## Roger the Dodger

I like the look of those 'regulator' watches, and it looks as though they're still on sale on Roy's site.....silver, blue and black dialled versions....might have to get myself one.


----------



## demonloop

Where does one find a 'Toshi' strap?


----------



## royalwitcheese

Beautiful looking watch, just not sure I caould get used to it.

Hope you love it though.


----------



## gaz64

demonloop said:


> Where does one find a 'Toshi' strap?


One types into google Toshi straps and clicks on the top link that comes up which spookily is Toshi-straps Dot Co Dot uk

Search engines wonderful invention


----------



## gaz64

royalwitcheese said:


> Beautiful looking watch, just not sure I caould get used to it.
> 
> Hope you love it though.


You could get used to it its so simple once your wearing it


----------

